# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Load slowly falls off truck - video

## Jon

Load slowly falls off truck.

 

Previously:

Load crashes off truck going downhill - GIF
Steel rolls roll off truck bed - GIF

----------

PJs (Jan 10, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 15, 2019),

Seedtick (Jan 8, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

I can't see any straps or bindings but there must have been to pull the truck over on its side.
Also it looks like the truck either had a broken spring or flat tires to cause it to be leaning like that

----------


## Beserkleyboy

Wow! Saw lots of VERY unsafe tall loads like that in China this year...and the condition of the old trucks, I'm sure this sort of thing happens frequently. We were taught in the California Lumber business to NEVER build a load oversquare and always use stickers to separate layers and steel straps and 4" straps on built on sliding winches. I still use the old, 'if you can shake the truck by the load...' to test my tie downs these days...Cheers
Jim

----------

philipUsesWood&Brass (Jan 14, 2019),

PJs (Jan 10, 2019)

----------


## ranald

I think the folk in the following vehicle said it all. DOH!

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

KustomsbyKent (Jan 14, 2019),

ranald (Jan 14, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 15, 2019),

Seedtick (Jan 14, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/overloaded_truck_slow_tipover.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



Wherever he was going it looks like he almost made it.
Reminds me of when we were kids I was too young and too small to successfully buck hay bales on to the old 49 chevy 3/4 ton pickup me being 9 years old we wired wood blocks to the pedals so I could drive it. we were down ot almost the last load in the field so my cousins tried to get every bale on and make it in 1 trip. by interlocking the bales and stacking them over the cab they managed to get 74 bales on the old truck so many that the little 216 cubic inch engine even in low gear didn't have enough power to make it all the way to the top of a slight hill I had to back all the way back to the far end of the field and try making a run on the hill we made it on the 3rd try by having the 4 of them wait near the top and start pushing when my speed dropped too low.When we got to the barn I was the one who got chewed out for letting them load the pickup do heavy. What was a 9 year old going to do against 4 guys 4 to 6 years older than me?

----------

philipUsesWood&Brass (Jan 14, 2019),

PJs (Jan 15, 2019)

----------


## ranald

> Wherever he was going it looks like he almost made it.
> Reminds me of when we were kids I was too young and too small to successfully buck hay bales on to the old 49 chevy 3/4 ton pickup me being 9 years old we wired wood blocks to the pedals so I could drive it. we were down ot almost the last load in the field so my cousins tried to get every bale on and make it in 1 trip. by interlocking the bales and stacking them over the cab they managed to get 74 bales on the old truck so many that the little 216 cubic inch engine even in low gear didn't have enough power to make it all the way to the top of a slight hill I had to back all the way back to the far end of the field and try making a run on the hill we made it on the 3rd try by having the 4 of them wait near the top and start pushing when my speed dropped too low.When we got to the barn I was the one who got chewed out for letting them load the pickup do heavy. What was a 9 year old going to do against 4 guys 4 to 6 years older than me?



Ha ha Frank. Those were the good ol' days. We would have get out and push (an old Ford I think") up the mountain at Springbrook (SEQ) in 50's: it didn't have much gear in it, besides family & food. The worst spots were 2 way & 1 lane so it was hoped that no came from other direction. There was a caretaker at top of mountain that could be contacted if "climbing" a car up the mountain.

That truck in video was a wee bit overloaded & certainly did not like the slightly unlevel last bit of the move. Some metal fatigue(probably from many such trips) in the axle u bolts i think as well.

----------


## old kodger

A bit more than U bolts I fear,look at 0.29 and you can clearly see that the springs are still attached to the axle. Hasn't improved that outer tyre much either.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (May 15, 2019)

----------


## ranald

> A bit more than U bolts I fear,look at 0.29 and you can clearly see that the springs are still attached to the axle. Hasn't improved that outer tyre much either.



Yeah, I missed that. I wonder if anything was learned there. Imagine that in the west. LOL.
When in Thailand quite some years back, I saw a truck chassis being driven up the highway. there was no fenders, not even a tray just the driver sitting on a wooden crate. The bus in which I was travelling was pulled over by police for overtaking in the RH lane while the bodyless truck continued on its way.

----------


## old kodger

Ranald,
You don't see it so much anymore, I think maybe because truck manufacturers have upped their game, but it was quite common (certainly in England) to see a truck engine/transmission/chassis being driven with the driver just sitting on a bolted down seat behind the steering wheel, wearing motorcycle gear to stay dry. Possibly off to some specialist body builder for a custom body.

----------


## Jon

As a win instead of a fail.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Alan Purdy (Feb 27, 2019),

Andyt (Feb 27, 2019),

HobieDave (Mar 25, 2020),

jjr2001 (Feb 26, 2019),

oldpastit (Feb 27, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 26, 2019),

Seedtick (Feb 26, 2019)

----------


## jjr2001

Man, that only took 5 man power. On Highway thru Hell they would have used a 50 ton rotator!
Cool.

----------


## Frank S

Empty curtain side in high winds not good.

----------

